# Does synthetic underlayment over felt make sense?



## Troy (Oct 13, 2021)

A local roofing contractor, and at least one YouTube video, nails felt to plywood. And then, peel and stick is applied to the felt. In this case, the roof is tile. The area is hurricane prone and has nearly no chance of freezing. What are the pros and cons to doubling the underlayment with two different types?


----------

